# Sex Challenge



## macrane06032011 (Dec 12, 2014)

So I am apart of a moms group on Facebook and one of the ladies suggested on doing a 30 day sex challenge. I mentioned it to my husband and he said "Hell ya!" Well we started in the wee hours of the early morning and we ended up having sex 3 times today. My husband said yesterday that he didn't think I would be able to keep up. Not sure how to take that. Thoughts?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

macrane06032011 said:


> So I am apart of a moms group on Facebook and one of the ladies suggested on doing a 30 day sex challenge. I mentioned it to my husband and he said "Hell ya!" Well we started in the wee hours of the early morning and we ended up having sex 3 times today. My husband said yesterday that he didn't think I would be able to keep up. Not sure how to take that. Thoughts?


Was the sex good? What's the point of having lots of sex if only some of it is any good? The more good sex I have, the more good sex I want! Lousy sex makes me not want any sex. Funny eh!?

As long as you're getting your orgasms, have at it! But do not notch up daily numbers that leave you high and dry.


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

My wife & I tried this 2 years a go and made it only 3 days in a row, before she treated it like another "chore" that we had to get in before bed. Needless to say, that ended it for me. A preacher in Florida came up with this idea as a way for married couples to reconnect and it is a good theory, but planned sex doesn't seem to ever work. Good luck to you and don't burn yourself out too quickly, I would stick to once a day.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We've done this for the past 15 years, 30 days at a time - very few missed days, and those are usually made up for quickly. It's a fantastic way to maintain intimacy and connection, and if you're both enjoying it, you want to solve any problems or resolve any fights so you can back to the happy activities.


----------



## macrane06032011 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. I wasn't going for quantity of sex more quality. And the first 2 times were quality. The 3rd was him wanting a quickie. Not sure how long I will be able to last. I get so tired easily these days and don't want fall asleep one night because I'm too exhausted to be intimate. 

From what I read about the 30 day challenge, its supposed to jump start your sex life again. And it has alittle for us. I feel like I can be a little more vulnerable to him now. But I do admit when he initiates, I still resist at first. Not sure why. Thoughts on that?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

macrane06032011 said:


> Thoughts on that?



Yeah. Stop that.


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

macrane06032011 said:


> So I am apart of a moms group on Facebook and one of the ladies suggested on doing a 30 day sex challenge. I mentioned it to my husband and he said "Hell ya!" Well we started in the wee hours of the early morning and we ended up having sex 3 times today. My husband said yesterday that he didn't think I would be able to keep up. Not sure how to take that. Thoughts?


You go girl!!!! Your husband thinks that you cannot keep up??? 

Has he not heard about women who can achieve multiple "O's" from PIV? Like a LOT of "O's"!!! Some women can and they do keep up with what ever the task is to get them! Enjoy your 30 day challenge.:smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

macrane06032011 said:


> But I do admit when he initiates, I still resist at first. Not sure why. Thoughts on that?


Its a habit born of negative feelings such as resentment, or a need to punish or a need to control. Ask yourself these questions.

Do I feel like I'm giving in (giving up something) or do I feel like I'm getting something?

Do I feel good about giving him my vulnerability?

Do I feel a loss of control over my feelings when I have sex?

Ideally, sex with your spouse is getting and giving something, it is sharing something, it is allowing something and all of those something's are GOOD.

As long as the sex is good, promotes intimacy, and increases emotional connection keep doing it daily. I would suggest you mix the idea of quickies unless it's round two for the day. Unless of course you can orgasm quickly and easily, quickies do NOTHING for most women and if he wants a quickie he can use his hand.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I wish we would have done something like this earlier in our marriage, my H would have Jumped at it.. my head was in other places.. then when I was wanting to do it 3 times a day (he didn't know what hit [email protected]#$%)....he couldn't keep up with that!!. 

Sex drives are a curious thing.... they can change with the hormonal seasons of our lives..... I wish I could go back in time and be a better wife in this area... I think it's great all you younger women taking the challenge !!
Bless your husbands...


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

My wife sprung this on me as a surprise, a few years back. She made it through the first month without telling me! Then, for the rest of the year, at least once a day (I think we missed 5 days in the year - one when I was just too ill, and the rest when she was away visiting her father in hospital as he was passing away.)

It was very rarely a chore - sometimes just a quickie, and sometimes just for fun - but since we both knew it was going to happen (even on holiday, in a tent, or staying with friends) there was no fear of rejection, and that sense of anticipation (never more than 40-ish hours till the next encounter) meant that there was continual flirting, bordering in foreplay ...

Fun times!

(I suggested a repeat this year, but she declined ...  )


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Rags said:


> My wife sprung this on me as a surprise, a few years back. She made it through the first month without telling me! Then, for the rest of the year, at least once a day (I think we missed 5 days in the year - one when I was just too ill, and the rest when she was away visiting her father in hospital as he was passing away.)
> 
> It was very rarely a chore - sometimes just a quickie, and sometimes just for fun - but since we both knew it was going to happen (even on holiday, in a tent, or staying with friends) there was no fear of rejection, and that sense of anticipation (never more than 40-ish hours till the next encounter) meant that there was continual flirting, bordering in foreplay ...
> 
> ...



That's the whole key, to keep it exciting and both of you to realize why you are doing it and the benefits you will receive and look forward to it.
My wife was just trying to be supportive of me and her heart wasn't really in it, so it becomes noticeable pretty quickly. She treated it like something to check of the list daily. I remember one night, we had our grand daughter later than usual, it was time for bed and she was "it's late, let's get this over with, so I can go to sleep". Needless to say, I declined. I didn't want to start this for only the sake of quantity. She missed the whole point of it.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

woundedwarrior said:


> That's the whole key, to keep it exciting and both of you to realize why you are doing it and the benefits you will receive and look forward to it.


I would agree with this, in the main - but I will qualify it in the light of this:



woundedwarrior said:


> ... it was time for bed and she was "it's late, let's get this over with, so I can go to sleep". Needless to say, I declined. I didn't want to start this for only the sake of quantity. She missed the whole point of it.


I would say, even if your heart isn't completely in it (and let's face it, sometimes it's not, even for a guy - if you've had it for past 200 days, it's not a raging _need_...) - BUT - you're doing it together, and it brings you closer together. It's an achievement that you've managed between you, and even if you don't tell anyone, it's something to be proud of within your relationship.

In my view, once you've agreed to do it, you do it, even if neither of you particularly feel like it. It's part of a greater whole.

(We haven't told ... well, I haven't .. - except here, which hardly counts. She has, it turns out, told her best friend. Well, we were at their house when we - unbeknownst to me - started ... in their bed ...  
I got a surprise when my wife alluded to it at new year's, and the friend giggled ..! First I knew that she knew.)


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Rags said:


> I would agree with this, in the main - but I will qualify it in the light of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My intention from the beginning was to do it regardless, as long as she supplied the body, but my emotions are too connected to it. When she shows little interest, that is a "boner killer" for me and you can't have sex with a slinky no matter how hard you try. lol


----------



## macrane06032011 (Dec 12, 2014)

It's like our sex life is hot and cold. I feel rushed a lot of the times because my husband wants to have sex when the baby is up and playing and I'm more concerned that she is taken care of and not just left alone for a period of time because that is when accidents happen. 

I'm also tired a lot and my energy is usually gone. We didn't even make it past the first day of the challenge. I feel like a failure. Ugh.


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

macrane06032011 said:


> It's like our sex life is hot and cold. I feel rushed a lot of the times because my husband wants to have sex when the baby is up and playing and I'm more concerned that she is taken care of and not just left alone for a period of time because that is when accidents happen.
> 
> I'm also tired a lot and my energy is usually gone. We didn't even make it past the first day of the challenge. I feel like a failure. Ugh.


No need to feel like a failure, the challenge puts a lot of pressure on you, so you both have to be on the same page and many are one sided. My wife probably could have muddled through going through the motions and maybe it would have been beneficial, but I'm not wired that way.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

woundedwarrior said:


> That's the whole key, to keep it exciting and both of you to realize why you are doing it and the benefits you will receive and look forward to it.
> My wife was just trying to be supportive of me and her heart wasn't really in it, so it becomes noticeable pretty quickly. She treated it like something to check of the list daily. I remember one night, we had our grand daughter later than usual, it was time for bed and she was "it's late, let's get this over with, so I can go to sleep". Needless to say, I declined. I didn't want to start this for only the sake of quantity. She missed the whole point of it.


I would have encouraged her to go to sleep but warned her that it is hard to sleep through an earthquake!&#55357;&#56841;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## macrane06032011 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Maybe I will get this figured out someday. I fell down the stairs this morning with the baby. She is fine not even a scratch. Myself on the other hand, I'm bruised and sore. Lord will life get better soon.


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Glad you're both okay.


----------



## macrane06032011 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you. My husband has been hounding me to eat. He says I fell because I'm weak. I only eat once a day. I just don't feel like eating. I'm tired all the time and have no energy and its not like my 336 pound fat ass needs food.


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

macrane06032011 said:


> Thank you. My husband has been hounding me to eat. He says I fell because I'm weak. I only eat once a day. I just don't feel like eating. I'm tired all the time and have no energy and its not like my 336 pound fat ass needs food.


Your body always needs food, just like a car needs gas. Your weight is irrelevant. What matters is what you put into it, not how much. Anything from a box, not good.


----------



## macrane06032011 (Dec 12, 2014)

True enough.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

You and hubby could have just put it in, taken it out, and gone to sleep. Next day, repeat the drill - pun intended.


----------



## macrane06032011 (Dec 12, 2014)

Haha, I don't he would have enjoyed that too much.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Rags said:


> My wife sprung this on me as a surprise, a few years back. She made it through the first month without telling me! Then, for the rest of the year, at least once a day (I think we missed 5 days in the year - one when I was just too ill, and the rest when she was away visiting her father in hospital as he was passing away.)
> 
> It was very rarely a chore - sometimes just a quickie, and sometimes just for fun - but since we both knew it was going to happen (even on holiday, in a tent, or staying with friends) there was no fear of rejection, and that sense of anticipation (never more than 40-ish hours till the next encounter) meant that there was continual flirting, bordering in foreplay ...
> 
> ...


If it was so much fun, why did you stop it?


----------

